# you belong in bed with me



## Wroclaw

Sorry to be getting a bit x-rated, but I'm trying to figure out whether the verb "gehören" works for this phrase or not, and if so how, and I can't figure it out. The man, of course, is being rather imperious. "Du gehörst ins Bett mit mir" doesn't google at all, however. I'd be grateful for any and all assistance!


----------



## Frank78

What´s the situation? Does he want her being in bed NOW? Or is the emphasis on "me/mir" and no one else?


----------



## Wroclaw

The situation is that the wife has caught her husband in an adulterous relationship. She confronts him, but he decides he wants to show her that, in spite of her misgivings, he still belongs in the bed with her, and she then puts up a fight.

Thanks for any ideas you have!


----------



## Frank78

Maybe:

"Nur du gehörst in mein Bett" - It´s only you who belongs to me in bed


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde noch "allein" zufügen, es hängt aber vom Kontext mit ab. 

"Nur du allein gehörst in mein Bett".

Ist "Bett" erforderlich?

"Ich will nur Dich allein!"

Wenn ich den Kontext aber richtig verstanden habe, gibt es hinterher einen Kampf. Das wird aber hierdurch nicht gerechtfertigt.
Der Satz ist sicherlich entgegengesetzt gemeint.

"Nur ich gehöre in Dein Bett!" (... und kein anderer!)
Das enthält eine Unterstellung, sie ließe noch jemanden anderen ins Bett, und es regt die Frau sicher auf, wenn die Situation bereits gespannt ist.


----------



## elroy

Wroclaw said:


> She confronts him, but he decides he wants to show her that, in spite of her misgivings, he still belongs in the bed with her, and she then puts up a fight.


 Based on this, shouldn't it be something like

_Du gehörst weiterhin/trotzdem/immer noch in mein Bett._

or

_Ich gehöre weiterhin/trotzdem/immer noch in dein Bett._

?


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Based on this, shouldn't it be something like
> 
> _Du gehörst* weiterhin/trotzdem/immer noch* in mein Bett._
> 
> or
> 
> _Ich gehöre weiterhin/trotzdem/immer noch in dein Bett._
> 
> ?



But "still/noch" would indicate that he confessed cheating on his wife. As far as I understand it is not the case.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Nur du allein gehörst in mein Bett".


"Nur du allein..." hört sich für mich nach k&k Schnulze an (_Wien, Wien, nur du allein sollst stets die Stadt meiner Träume sein!)_.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> But "still/noch" would indicate that he confessed cheating on his wife. As far as I understand it is not the case.


 Well, in that case the sentence should just be translated literally: "Du gehörst in mein Bett."

I don't think there's anything in the context that justifies "nur" or "allein."


----------



## Frank78

I´m not sure if that works.
"Du gehörst in mein Bett" sounds as someone meets a sexy woman and he wants her in his bed to XXX. Of course it´s quite macho and implies that he thinks of himself as the greatest lover.


----------



## elroy

Well, to be honest, I'm not sure what Wroclaw intends for the guy to be conveying in this sentence...


----------



## Frank78

I think she suspects him cheating but he denies it and clarifies it by saying you are the only one in my bed.

At least that´s how I understood.


----------



## Wroclaw

Wow, ich hab ja eine rege Diskussion verpasst! Das Problem, das ich mit "mein Bett" habe, ist, dass das Bett allen beiden gehört, deshalb wollte ich das "mit mir" (with me) betonen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es möglich ist, diesen Teil mit einzubeziehen. Außerdem wird nachher über das Ganze berichtet, ich benutze den Ausdruck also nicht in der direkten Rede, aber immerhin. Ich bedanke mich jedenfalls für Eure Vorschläge! Falls irgendwem was Besseres einfällt, wäre ich natürlich dankbar!


----------



## brian

Frank78 said:


> I think she suspects him cheating but he denies it and clarifies it by saying you are the only one in my bed.
> 
> At least that´s how I understood.



I'm not so sure. It's more than just "suspecting", and I'm not sure if he even denies it:



Wroclaw said:


> The situation is that the wife has caught her husband in an adulterous relationship. She confronts him, but he decides he wants to show her that, in spite of her misgivings, he still belongs in the bed with her, and she then puts up a fight.



She "caught" him, so it's a fact: she knows he cheated on her. There's no suspsicion here.

What I'd like to know is, what are her "misgivings"? She wants to leave him? If so, then I imagine that 1) she confronted him, 2) he did _not_ deny it, but rather _admitted_ it openly (especially because she caught him, so it's not a matter of suspicion), but then 3) tried to argue that, despite what happened, she still belongs in bed with him.

Is that how it goes? I'm really having trouble picturing the whole scene...


----------



## Frank78

Does caught necessarily mean "caught in the act"? 

"She confronts him, but he decides he wants to show her *that*"

That = *you belong in bed with me

It somehow sound as "you´re still the only one for me"
*


----------



## brian

I guess "caught" doesn't always mean "caught in the act" (although it usually does), but it certainly implies 100% sureness! In this case, if she didn't specifically catch him in the act, then "caught [him] in an adulterous relationship" to me means that she put all the pieces of the puzzle together and is 100% sure that he's cheating on her - so more than just suspicious, she is absolutely certain.

Also, I have the same question as elroy in post #6: the title of the thread is "*you* (the wife) belong in bed with *me* (the husband)", but Wroclaw's explanation of the context says "*he* (the husband) still belongs in bed with *her* (the wife)." So.. which one?


----------



## sokol

What about:

"Ich will doch nur dich, ich gehör zu dir/du gehörst zu mir!*)"

*) Obviously, "Du gehörst zu mir" would be more imperious than "ich gehör zu dir".


Alle Varianten mit "Bett" haben aber jedenfalls eine zweifellos eindeutigere sexuelle Konnotation, die mit dieser Version nicht wirklich wiedergegeben wird.


----------



## Wroclaw

It's funny how one thinks one is asking a very simple question, and it turns out to be so complicated! It will help if I give more context, so here is the passage (from my novel) with the current version of the questionable sentence. The background is that the mother is explaning to her daughters what happened one time years back when her husband physically abused her, so these would be her spoken narrative to them:

"  Da wusste ich eigentlich alles. Ich wartete dann oben im Schlafzimmer auf euren Vater mit der Absicht ihm klarzumachen, dass er dort nicht mehr willkommen war. Er kam also nach oben und ich konfrontierte ihn mit allem, sagte ihm, es geht nicht zwei Menschen auf einmal so zu lieben. Er musste eine Wahl treffen. Da wollte er mir unbedingt zeigen, _dass er doch zu mir ins Bett gehörte_. Ich verwehrte ihm jedoch das Gewollte. Es kam dann zum Schlagen."


----------



## sokol

Ich würde das ehrlich gesagt recht profan wie folgt umformulieren:

..., dass er doch zu mir ins Bett gehörte, und wollte mit mir schlafen. Ich verwehrte ihm das jedoch das Gewollte.

Der Punkt ist: mit jemandem schlafen zu wollen wird als Sinnbild der Verzeihung angesehen (sowohl kulturell als übrigens auch juristisch) - also besser gleich direkt so sagen.


----------



## Wroclaw

Interessanter Vorschlag! Da die Töchter erst zwölf Jahre alt sind, frage ich mich, wie direkt das gesagt werden soll - aber ich verrate da wohl meine amerikanische Herkunft. So direkt mit Kindern sind viele Amerikaner nicht. Der Roman findet aber in Hamburg statt. Ich überlege es noch!

Vielen Dank


----------



## sokol

Naja - erstens würde ich sagen, ja, das kann man einer 12jährigen Tochter erzählen, wobei man das nicht ohne Grund erzählen würde; doch gerade in diesem Fall gibt es ja einen Anlass - die Misshandlung der Tochter, nicht wahr? Das würde meiner Meinung nach passen. 

(Mag sein, dass andre anderer Meinung sind, klar. Aber grundsätzlich ist man in Europa in solchen Dingen direkter, würde ich meinen, wie du ja schon selbst sagst.)


----------



## Sowka

Für die heutige Zeit stimme ich Dir zu, sokol, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, spielt der Roman kurz nach dem Krieg? *Gedächtnis bitte melden -- keine Antwort *

Ich denke, in der Zeit hätte eine Mutter mit ihrer 12jährigen Tochter nicht so gesprochen. Wroclaw, sag doch mal bitte: Wann denn??? 

In dem Fall könnte man, basierend auf sokols Vorschlag vielleicht sagen: "... und er bedrängte mich". Ich denke, das hätte in die damalige Zeit gepasst.


----------



## sokol

Sowka said:


> Für die heutige Zeit stimme ich Dir zu, sokol, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, spielt der Roman kurz nach dem Krieg?
> 
> ...
> 
> In dem Fall könnte man, basierend auf sokols Vorschlag vielleicht sagen: "... und er bedrängte mich". Ich denke, das hätte in die damalige Zeit gepasst.


Korrekt, und Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit! 
Für die Zeit kurz nach dem Krieg würde "bedrängen" bestimmt viel besser passen.


----------



## Wroclaw

Der Roman spielt in der heutigen Zeit. Vielleicht gebe ich also nach  und nehme die direkte Variante an. Kulturelle Unterschiede sind manchmal echt spannende Sachen!


----------



## Sowka

Das ist total seltsam: Ich hatte immer das Bild von zwei Nachkriegs-Mädchen vor Augen. Gerade gehe ich noch einmal alle Threads durch und frage mich, wie ich zu diesem Eindruck gekommen bin.. Keine Ahnung  Da habe ich wohl meine eigene Geschichte gedichtet 

Fein, dann passt ja alles


----------

